

Two New iPhones Coming; One May Be Aimed at Verizon  - baran
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304370304575152242601774892.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLETopStories

======
SamAtt
I'm sorry but this has absolutely no content. The title of the article tells
you everything in it's content and all of that information is stuff we already
knew.

We know Apple is going to release a new iPhone because they do so every
summer. We know there MAY be a CDMA version because that's been a possibility
for years.

But there are no specs here, no product details, no specific launch dates and
no confirmations. They give the name of supposed Taiwanese manufacturers but
that's about it (and really, who cares which Taiwanese manufacturer is doing
the work anyhow?)

------
a-priori
So basically the only news here is that the Wall Street Journal is now
printing rumours.

~~~
leviathant
WSJ has been pretty on-target with the validity of their sources when it comes
to the iPhone, if I recall correctly. While many other outlets can speculate
about a new iPhone come summertime, if it's been printed in the Wall Street
Journal, it's about as good as hearing it from Apple. Likewise, with the CDMA-
iphone bit - if it doesn't come out, it'll be because it was killed off
internally between then and now, not because the WSJ published incorrect
information.

In short: No, these aren't rumors.

------
hnsummary
Article summary:

Apple has released a new iPhone every June or July since 2007. “People” have
been “briefed with the matter” and they say it will be available on Verizon’s
network. Apple has had an exclusive relationship with AT&T giving them a
competitive edge. This article from the WSJ reaffirms previous reports that
the new iPhone would be available this summer, but doesn’t provide any new
information.

[http://hnsummary.com/2010/03/29/new-iphones-this-summer-
mayb...](http://hnsummary.com/2010/03/29/new-iphones-this-summer-maybe-on-
verizon-too/)

------
thaumaturgy
AT&T gave up its exclusivity contract with Apple for the iPhone, last year.
One of the common complaints about the iPhone is that it's tied to AT&T, so it
makes sense for Apple to produce a Verizon iPhone.

AT&T pays Apple a lot of money for the exclusivity deal, and that deal is part
of the reason that Apple has more cash than they know what to do with.

AT&T dropped the exclusivity for the iPhone because they picked up a new deal
with Apple for the iPad, which they are almost certainly also paying a lot of
money for.

